

"Seasteaders" Take First Step Toward Colonizing The Oceans - ca98am79
http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/10/11/taking_liberties/entry5377477.shtml

======
Mark_B
I get the idea behind seasteading, but this "first step" looks more like an
art project to me.

------
chrisbennet
I wonder how is sewage handled?

